# Any information about the tuscarawas dam?



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking for general information with dam area. Depth/accessible to both sides shore wise/ species that swim the waters etc...

I may also be posting in wrong forum?

Thanks,
Don.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Dover dam on the tuscarawas river?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes the Dover dam. Thanks.

Don.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

one thing _ know about fish around the dam is bring a 55 gallon drum of insect spray I went to fish it and when I pulled up there was a sheriff car that was ahead of me I was unloading my gear and he pull beside me and asked you leaving I replied nope just got here he belly laughed and said not for long they will chase you out I didn't understand the first 10 minutes I was there but didn't take me long to leave soon after LOL _


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

As long as there's poison ivy Don will be fine. LOL


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Very true with the IVY...I'll use it as a protection type deal haha.

Don.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

mom,dad fished this dam 70 years back. tied a rope on me so if I fell in they could drag me out. caught big carp ,planted them under the apple tree,s .dad raised big apples. now its a very nice park .back then you walked the rocks .an mud shore.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> mom,dad fished this dam 70 years back. tied a rope on me so if I fell in they could drag me out. caught big carp ,planted them under the apple tree,s .dad raised big apples. now its a very nice park .back then you walked the rocks .an mud shore.


I've drug a kayak down over the rocks to put in . Its snaggy from sure not as bad in a boat/Kayak . There are carp,cats,pile crappie and saugeye . Not in great numbers though


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Don head down stream just a bit and fish below the low head at the waterworks plant


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

any bait shops around there?


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

what DHower said! and go down to where the Sugar Creek comes into the river.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

could a fellow walk in that area,[ bit weak in the knees]


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> could a fellow walk in that area,[ bit weak in the knees]


Its not terrible walking . Last time I was down along that bank lots of old washed up trees . I beleive there is a sign says you need to register with Dover police department before entering,not sure they enforce it


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You use to be able to drive all the way down the the tree line. That stopped quite a few years ago. Contact dover pd and they come let you in. If not you have to walk a little ways. As far as bait shops if you get off in Bolivar head down to zoar market they have bait


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Don, there are tons of smallies in the river.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks ,gonna do a road trip. friday.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

RedJada said:


> As long as there's poison ivy Don will be fine. LOL


I went to the Mahoning river between Alliance & Sebring and I got it bad arm are covered had to get a shot but thats not working


----------

